# A Rat Self Harming



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

On the 4th of July, my mom brought home a beautiful dumbo eared female. She said she was at the Petco and saw her on the adoption table. She knew I always wanted a dumbo so she had them box her up.

Aside from being extremly tramatized, the rat (who I named Glory) is in good health. Which seems to be a miracle. However, all she has done since I got her is sit in the corner shaking.

The really scary part...I was in the closet (thats where her cage is for now) and I accidently made a pretty loud noise. She jumped and started to chew on her own arm until it was raw! I've never seen a rat do anything like that before, it was frightening.

Opinions? :?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Extreme Barbering, perhaps? Where they chew off their fur because they're nervous?


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking...perhaps a nervous habit of hers? I wonder how I can get her stop.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

That is terrible! Poor thing...

I would make sure she has somewhere "safe" and cozy to be so that she doesn't feel exposed in the new surroundings. Even something as simple as a cardboard box...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Just as a guess, the poor thing was probably treated horribly - maybe abused - by its previous owner... Trust training will probably help with the barbering, as well as giving her some time to settle in, calm down, and realize you're not scary, you're a loving source of treats!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

She has one of those big igloo's, but right now she likes her corner. So far she wants nothing to do with treats but I will continue to offer and speak sweetly, hoping for a breakthrough. The way she acts, I wouldn't be suprized if she was previously abused/neglected.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you know if she was ever with other rats? She may call down some once QT is over and intros can start. Maybe she's just been all alone too long.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some barberers barber til their forearms are bleeding a bit and pretty raw. 

You might actually want to look into Rescue Remedy...I have never used it but I have heard it can calm down the very stressed nervous rat. Go very slowly with this little girl.  Hopefully she relaxes with you enough that you can think of intro'g her, but if she's still wigged out that might make things worse. Unless you have a sweet non-territorial female to start her off with.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Daddy and Ebony are very un-territorial. So I do not think there will be any problems introducing her to them once my Martins cage gets here.

Today she took a piece of turkey and a yoggie from me. 

Yay!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I know scullcap, valarian root and camomille are excellent relaxant herbs. Scullcap is extremely potent and helped me with anxiety attacks. I really don't think there is any info on if this is safe for rats D: I think I have heard of people giveing their rats small amounts of camomille tea.

Might anyone know if either of those herbs are alright? Any experiances wtih camomille and rats?

edit:
http://kristinewickstrom.homestead.com/files/RFC_FAQs.html#plant


----------

